# Hartwell, Ga Black Male 16 month old



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Hartwell, GA | Darthvader
  
   
*Darthvader
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Hartwell, GA *

Large • Young • Male 

    
Darthvader (Vader for short) is a 16 month old full blooded german shepherd (no papers) that is in need of someone who is looking for a dog that will challange them. He had spent his whole life either on a chain or in a pen with very little attention. This, however has not broken his spirit, or his love for human contact. He loves to be loved and played with but will need a lot of attention and training. He recently has learned to play with toys and nibbles his caretakers like a much younger puppy would do. He has only to look into your eyes and you will know that there is a great dog in there just waiting for the right person. He is heart worm positive and is being treated. His treatment will need to be completed before an adoption can be finalized. An application and adoption fee is part of the adoption process. If you would like more information about this great dog please contact Pam McGovern at 706-376-8278 or email [email protected]

Darthvader (Vader for short) is a 16 month old full blooded german shepherd (no papers) that is in need of someone who is looking for a dog that will challange them. He had spent his whole life either on a chain or in a pen with very little attention. This, however has not broken his spirit, or his love for human contact. He loves to be loved and played with but will need a lot of attention and training. He recently has learned to play with toys and nibbles his caretakers like a much younger puppy would do. He has only to look into your eyes and you will know that there is a great dog in there just waiting for the right person. He is heart worm positive and is being treated. His treatment will need to be completed before an adoption can be finalized. An application and adoption fee is part of the adoption process. If you would like more information about this great dog please contact Pam McGovern at 706-376-8278 or email [email protected].

Read More about this Pet  
Read Less  
*More about Darthvader*

Spayed/Neutered • Prefers a home without: cats • Coat length: Medium 
*Darthvader's Contact Info*

*Hart Co Humane Society*, Hartwell, GA 

706-376-1769
See more pets from Hart Co Humane Society
For more information, visit Hart Co Humane Society's Web site.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:bump: for the handsome guy


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, love those black dogs!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------

